# Electric Shower



## alan7181

Does anyone know if you can buy electric showers in Italy.

We purchased a new apartment in August and the immediately applied for a gas connection but we still haven't got a gas meter fitted and are still awaiting Enelgas to install one.

Without gas we have no hot water.

Any other suggestions as to how we can get hot water - we don't have a bath only a shower.


----------

